# Blakkstone Hexx and Many others at the Kingshead March 6



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

In support Ferny Turnbull 20 bands will be taking the stage at the Kingshead this Sunday from 1PM to 12PM.
We go on at 10:30. It will be a great opportunity to give support to the local Music Community as well as checking out 20 of Calgary's local bands. Should be a great night and hope you can make it out.
For every BSH shirt we sell we will be donating the profits to help Ferny Turnbull replace all the gear they lost in their car accident. 

http://www.fernyturnbull.com/


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good cause. Good luck with the show!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanx robare99


----------

